# 5th Annual Bream World Championships



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Red Bay Grocery and Nick's Seafood Restaurant present the 5th Annual Bream World Championships!

Saturday June 15, 2013

Entry Fee: $25 per team

Optional Cash Awards: $5 Each for Biggest Bream, Heaviest Stringer and Largest Non-Bream Species

Prizes for Biggest Bream, Heaviest Stringer, Largest Non-Bream Species, Junior Angler and Lady Angler!

Last year's winners, team "Knee Knockers" won $210 for catching the biggest bream (1.00 lb) and the heaviest stringer (5.35 lbs)! Team "Swamp Donkey" caught the largest non-bream, a 5.11 lb bowfin, winning $94!

All events take place at Red Bay Grocery!

WE DON'T TAKE NO CRAPPIE!


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

That is an ambitious title for Red Bay Florida. I like it!


----------

